# [KVM/OVZ] MyRSK.com - Sexy $6.99 Deals, FREE FTP+DNS! [DE/US/UK/CZ]



## rsk (Sep 13, 2013)

MyRSK webhosting solutions has entered the budget vps market since well over a year now (globally). However, we have been providing webhosting solutions since 2009 locally - in Dubai for young entrepreneurs and startup companies. We are currently holding strong with many, many happy clients 
 
We have big plans for MyRSK, and *this will probably be the last time you see these crazy deals,* we are planning to offer newer services and new prices will differ greatly.
 
*Why should you buy now?* Well, the answer to that is simple ... if you purchase any of these deals, you get to keep the price for life. If you purchase something for $6.99, you will always pay that and the price will never increase, and you will get the amazing MyRSK experience with it. Plus, if you are not satisfied, *we offer 5 days money back no questions asked, guarantee!*
 
Just a gentle reminder: *NO PUBLIC TORRENTING, SPAMMING, AND OTHER ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES ALLOWED!*
 
*Czech Republic* (Zlin) FDCServers
------------------
​OpenVZ
4096MB Guaranteed RAM
400GB HD
4000GB Bandwidth
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $6.99/month only!   
[ORDER]
 
*Germany* (Dusseldorf) Equinix
------------------
​OpenVZ
4096MB Guaranteed RAM
60GB HD
1000GB Bandwidth
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $4.99/month only!   
[ORDER]
 
*Germany* (Frankfurt) GhostNet
------------------
OpenVZ
4096MB Guaranteed RAM
100GB HD
1000GB Bandwidth
1gb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $6.99/month only!   
[ORDER]
 
*UK *(Coventry) UKServers
------------------
​KVM
1024MB Guaranteed RAM
40GB HD
2000GB Bandwidth
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $6.99/month only!   
[ORDER]
 
*USA *(Atlanta)  [email protected]
------------------
KVM
2048MB Guaranteed RAM
70GB HD
3000GB Bandwidth
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $6.99/month only!   
[ORDER]
 
 
*We DO NOT allow (not limited to) :*
Phishing
Hacking
Port Scanning
P*rn*graphy (of any kind)
IRC Bots
Spam
Proxy
Nulled Scripts
 
 
*Datacenter Information and test files : http://myrsk.com/network.php*
 
*For queries or support please submit a ticket* *:* *http://myrsk.com/whmcs/submitticket.php*
 
*Addons: *
DirectAdmin = $6/month
 
My warmest regards,
R. Alkhaili
www.myrsk.com


----------



## biggavelli (Sep 13, 2013)

Seems nice VPS, just one question how about the CPU usage I can't find it anywere could you give me some information about that, that will be fine. Thanks


----------



## rsk (Sep 13, 2013)

We provide 4x CPU of the cpu model used. Some have L5520's, some i7's, etc.

It differs from location to location.

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------



## drmike (Sep 13, 2013)

Ahhh 4GB low end pricing plan.  Yikes!

You said it, crazy deals.


----------



## Ruriko (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice black friday special  

hmm no specials in NL?


----------



## NodePing (Sep 13, 2013)

Good deals! I grabbed a couple. Look forward to kicking the tires on your service.


----------



## rsk (Sep 14, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> Nice black friday special
> 
> hmm no specials in NL?


Hello Ruriko,

The pricing is different in NL, but what we usually offer for $50, I have brought it down to $20.

If you are interested, these are the specs :

4GB RAM / 100GB HD / 10tb 1gigE



NodePing said:


> Good deals! I grabbed a couple. Look forward to kicking the tires on your service.


Hello NodePing,

That is great to hear 

Looking forward to give you a good experience 

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------

